# Help with repair



## Gadgetboy (27/12/20)

Hey guys. So my wife had a minor accident with her mod. She has an RDTA and she overfilled it. The juice went pouring out all over the mod. 
Thankfully she pulled the batteries out and cleaned off the spilt juice. Unfortunately a lot of juice made its way into the fire button. I have managed to clean off the excess but in the process of taking it apart j managed to destroy the "up" button. 
Is there anyone who can maybe help out with a hot air station to desolder the button and replace it with one I have from an old mod? 
She currently has the Manto Pro and loves it. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gadgetboy (27/12/20)

Pic of the button






Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Pic of the button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can be done with a soldering iron.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (28/12/20)

Yip, I'm sure it can but I do not have a soldering iron with such a fine tip. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (28/12/20)

I've fixed 2 mods with the same problem. Found a suitable replacement set it in place and just used a touch of glue with a glue gun. As I write this I'm vaping one of those mods, it works

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/20)

Gadgetboy said:


> Yip, I'm sure it can but I do not have a soldering iron with such a fine tip.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk


PM me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

Resistance said:


> PM me


Hi there, I have a problem with my Argus gt
There seems to be some sort of material in my screen, can I repsir myself? It's top right corner over battery icon
Please assist








Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/21)

delon said:


> Hi there, I have a problem with my Argus gt
> There seems to be some sort of material in my screen, can I repsir myself? It's top right corner over battery icon
> Please assist
> 
> ...


That looks like the buffer strip has come loose, (_a thin piece of self adhesive foam between the lcd screen and the lens on the mod casing_).
If you disassemble your mod, you should be able to relocate it easily enough

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That looks like the buffer strip has come loose, (_a thin piece of self adhesive foam between the lcd screen and the lens on the mod casing_).
> If you disassemble your mod, you should be able to relocate it easily enough


Thanx mate! 

Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/21)

I agree with @Intuthu Kagesi 's suggestion however I don't think that this particular mod will be easy to open.

Take a look at this video :



I would personally just leave it where it is. I admit that I am a function over form type of person so the black spot wouldn't bother me much.

P.S. The taking it apart bit starts around 3min 20 secs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/21)

Your reservations are valid @Puff the Magic Dragon ... I guess the question here is how technically proficient are you @delon? and ... is it worth the risk ... remembering that there's always a risk disassembling something that was mass produced 

Here's a video on the disassembly, it is certainly a little "_fiddly_";

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Your reservations are valid @Puff the Magic Dragon ... I guess the question here is how technically proficient are you @delon? and ... is it worth the risk ... remembering that there's always a risk disassembling something that was mass produced
> 
> Here's a video on the disassembly, it is certainly a little "_fiddly_";


True yes, I'm sceptical

Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

delon said:


> True yes, I'm sceptical
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


Think I'll just leave it be..
Thanx all

Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (10/1/21)

delon said:


> Think I'll just leave it be..
> Thanx all
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


I can't reall make out if from the pic. But if there something in the screen then it can be removed. If you want to try I suggest heating the plastic screen covering with a hair dryer and try to remove the plastic cover without stripping the mod. Remember heat and plastic isn't best friends so don't keep the hair dryer too close.
Edit.
I've watched both videos now it's not that complicated to strip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

Resistance said:


> I can't reall make out if from the pic. But if there something in the screen then it can be removed. If you want to try I suggest heating the plastic screen covering with a hair dryer and try to remove the plastic cover without stripping the mod. Remember heat and plastic isn't best friends so don't keep the hair dryer too close.
> Edit.
> I've watched both videos now it's not that complicated to strip.


I actually tried a few things Inc banging the mod against my hand and..... The fire button popped out
and the plastic was from the fire button...








Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (10/1/21)

I've watched the videos it's not that complicated to strip


delon said:


> I actually tried a few things Inc banging the mod against my hand and..... The fire button popped out
> and the plastic was from the fire button...
> 
> 
> ...


Did you heat it up?


----------



## Resistance (10/1/21)

delon said:


> I actually tried a few things Inc banging the mod against my hand and..... The fire button popped out
> and the plastic was from the fire button...
> 
> 
> ...


Stopwhat yore doing. You just now break the mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (10/1/21)

Other thing is I don't see that thing on the screen anymore. ???
So you got the screen cover off ,but in process you broke the button?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Other thing is I don't see that thing on the screen anymore. ???
> So you got the screen cover off ,but in process you broke the button?


No, the plastic bit belonged to the button, I taped it down now








Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

delon said:


> No, the plastic bit belonged to the button, I taped it down now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually removed the button and sucked it out through the gap left.. 

Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

Resistance said:


> I've watched the videos it's not that complicated to strip
> 
> Did you heat it up?


Nope

Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

delon said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


Good as new now.. 

Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/1/21)

delon said:


> I actually removed the button and sucked it out through the gap left..
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


so how old is the mod? is'nt it still under warranty? if not don't stress that button can be fixed or replaced .easy
i need a reply to all three questions


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

Resistance said:


> so how old is the mod? is'nt it still under warranty? if not don't stress that button can be fixed or replaced .easy
> i need a reply to all three questions


I bought it 2nd hand, 5 months old apparently 

Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

delon said:


> I bought it 2nd hand, 5 months old apparently
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


I will have to replace the button eventually, but how, without disassembling it

Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/21)

Get hold of a Dremel or a set of Jewelers Files, and make a new one out of either plastic or aluminum, using the broken one as a template

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/1/21)

delon said:


> I will have to replace the button eventually, but how, without disassembling it
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


There's nothing thats says "open it" quite like a broken fire button on a mod. 
Perhaps a rubber button or a 2 layer button.
A wider rubber layer perhaps cut from a keyboard membrane which you insert first, then a harder section which you glue to the membrane.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## delon (10/1/21)

blujeenz said:


> There's nothing thats says "open it" quite like a broken fire button on a mod.
> Perhaps a rubber button or a 2 layer button.
> A wider rubber layer perhaps cut from a keyboard membrane which you insert first, then a harder section which you glue to the membrane.


Mmmm

Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/21)

delon said:


> Mmmm
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk



If I can do it, so can you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/21)

delon said:


> Mmmm
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


Or pm me and I'll fix it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## muller.s (21/9/21)

delon said:


> I actually tried a few things Inc banging the mod against my hand and..... The fire button popped out
> and the plastic was from the fire button...
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so glad I was bored and randomly read this thread!

I have a argus GT and last week i looked down, and saw ... oh shoot! my fire button is gone!?! Luckily it didn't fall far, but out of interest, i google'ed to see if anyone else had the issue and the internet didn't turn up any results, and IRL people would just say, damn! thats unheard of. So I am sad for your button loss, but oh so happy that I'm not alone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

